# Puppy Shedding



## Bailey08 (Aug 12, 2008)

I feel _really_ dumb posting this, but did your puppies shed? Did you notice an increase in shedding as your dog got older (apart from the size difference)?

My dog (~5 months) really doesn't shed very much at all. I live with cats, so maybe my standards are a bit off, lol, but I was wondering whether this was something that was going to change later.

My best guess is that he's some sort of (small) lab mix. Everyone says labs are major shedders... Was just wondering if that was on the horizon or I could (maybe) breathe a little easy.


----------



## Erick Aguilar (Jun 9, 2008)

My pup does shed ALOT... then again, he is a Siberian Husky and winter's comming... hehe... bad combo.
It all depends on the kind of breed you own.


----------

